# Tomato pics



## boatnut (Nov 22, 2006)

Here's one of my heirloom tomato, " mortgage lifter". Flavor over yield anyday


----------



## Jim white (Feb 19, 2018)

Now all you need is a bologna sandwich and some mayonnaise to go with that tomato.


----------



## JamesF (May 20, 2016)

I have always wanted to grow the Mortgage Lifter. Maybe next year. Probably will need to send for seeds. I haven't seen them around my area, heirlooms especially.


----------



## yonderfishin (Apr 9, 2006)

I dont have any ripe ones yet but here is my mortgage lifter tomato plants , some taller than I am.


----------



## yonderfishin (Apr 9, 2006)

A couple pics of the tomatoes on the vine


----------



## undertaker (Jan 20, 2013)

I found this guy on one of my tomatoe plants today


----------



## matticito (Jul 17, 2012)

undertaker said:


> View attachment 370501
> 
> I found this guy on one of my tomatoe plants today


Black light will help you spot them at night. Apparently they glow!


----------



## matticito (Jul 17, 2012)

Just growing hot peppers. Here's some spicy guys!


----------



## JamesF (May 20, 2016)

matticito said:


> Just growing hot peppers. Here's some spicy guys!
> View attachment 370503


Oh! Man... Those be some dang, peppers! I remember growing those wrinkled guys. If you want em hot,pick em on the hottest part of the day. As Earnest might say " Them peppers is Pizzen!"


----------



## Shad Rap (Nov 10, 2010)

undertaker said:


> View attachment 370501
> 
> I found this guy on one of my tomatoe plants today


A hummingbird moth...


----------



## flyphisherman (Jul 7, 2009)

The dreaded tomato hornworm

It's amazing how much one worm can eat. I usually think it's deer damage until I find poo on the leaves


----------



## Shad Rap (Nov 10, 2010)

Some black beauties changing color...


----------



## Blue Pike (Apr 24, 2004)




----------



## JamesF (May 20, 2016)

Those are beauties!


----------



## Workingman (Jan 21, 2016)




----------



## Shad Rap (Nov 10, 2010)

Workingman said:


> View attachment 370685


Those look good as hell.


----------



## Workingman (Jan 21, 2016)

Look at the size of this sucker! Don't know the name. A guy gave me the seeds last fall!


----------



## ress (Jan 1, 2008)

Last week. Picked at least twice that many during the week. Cherries are really sweet this year.









Sent from my LGLS990 using Tapatalk


----------



## boatnut (Nov 22, 2006)

I got my Mortgage Lifter plants at Corso's in Sandusky. Bergman's may have them as well .


----------



## buckeyebowman (Feb 24, 2012)

How did you get it so red? I grew mortgage lifters one year, and they only turned pink. Left then hang to see if they'd get more color, and they started to rot on the vine! Maybe I had goofy plants. They grew really well.


----------



## polebender (Oct 29, 2011)

Workingman said:


> Look at the size of this sucker! Don't know the name. A guy gave me the seeds last fall!


Looks like an Heirloom to me! IMO


----------



## Fishballz (Aug 15, 2015)

Question.. This was the first year we are growing tomato's. Mostly Roma's we had about 4 plants with 60+ total tomato's on them. Woke up this morning to about 15 tomato's. What eats 45 tomato's in a night??? I am thinking raccoon. Any thoughts

Sent from my moto g(7) play using Tapatalk


----------



## Bluefinn (Jan 26, 2007)

Fishballz said:


> Question.. This was the first year we are growing tomato's. Mostly Roma's we had about 4 plants with 60+ total tomato's on them. Woke up this morning to about 15 tomato's. What eats 45 tomato's in a night??? I am thinking raccoon. Any thoughts
> 
> Sent from my moto g(7) play using Tapatalk


Your neighbor??


----------



## Fishballz (Aug 15, 2015)

Funny lolol!!! He could have at least finished the half eaten ones off the ground!

Sent from my moto g(7) play using Tapatalk


----------



## Bluefinn (Jan 26, 2007)

Fishballz said:


> Funny lolol!!! He could have at least finished the half eaten ones off the ground!
> 
> Sent from my moto g(7) play using Tapatalk


Ok, thought they were completely gone. We have ***** every night under our bird feeders but never had a problem in the garden. That's terrible to loose that many in a night. When I grew corn I had issues with them. I put a small transister radio in a box with an all night talk radio(1100) channel on low. Solved the problem. Might save the rest of your crop.


----------



## Redheads (Jun 9, 2008)

buckeyebowman said:


> How did you get it so red? I grew mortgage lifters one year, and they only turned pink. Left then hang to see if they'd get more color, and they started to rot on the vine! Maybe I had goofy plants. They grew really well.


The mortgage lifters i always get from a hillbilly are the same,more pink than red. They are also a very ugly tomato and much bigger than pictured above. Im guessing there are true mortgage lifters and hybrid mortgage lifters


----------



## garhtr (Jan 12, 2009)




----------



## $diesel$ (Aug 3, 2018)

Fishballz said:


> Question.. This was the first year we are growing tomato's. Mostly Roma's we had about 4 plants with 60+ total tomato's on them. Woke up this morning to about 15 tomato's. What eats 45 tomato's in a night??? I am thinking raccoon. Any thoughts
> 
> Sent from my moto g(7) play using Tapatalk


My son had that problem last year, Fishballz. Turned out to be a family of groundhogs from under his neighbors shed. He lives in town so he couldn't shoot them or poison them because of all the dogs in his area.


----------



## fishless (Sep 18, 2014)

$diesel$ said:


> My son had that problem last year, Fishballz. Turned out to be a family of groundhogs from under his neighbors shed. He lives in town so he couldn't shoot them or poison them because of all the dogs in his area.


My dogs ate mine last year.I never thought of them.This year I had to put electric fence up.Just this morning a set a tomato I picked on the steps to my deck when I walked up to water flowers....when I came back down it was gone.Both my English Mastiff and border collie mutt love tomatos


----------



## $diesel$ (Aug 3, 2018)

LOL......i have that same problem with my 2 beasts, they love tomatoes.
Their under the same stress as me this summer as we have no ripe tomatoes yet?????
Go figure.


----------



## Saugeye Tom (Oct 6, 2010)

First off cuke and maters


----------



## $diesel$ (Aug 3, 2018)

Your a bad boy, Tom.....lol, hahaha


----------



## Saugeye Tom (Oct 6, 2010)

$diesel$ said:


> Your a bad boy, Tom.....lol, hahaha


what?


----------



## Bluefinn (Jan 26, 2007)

$diesel$ said:


> Your a bad boy, Tom.....lol, hahaha


Groundhogs are a daylight animal. They can sure do some damage. If they are getting them overnight must be *****. Unless deer can get in there?


----------



## Saugeye Tom (Oct 6, 2010)

Saugeye Tom said:


> what?





$diesel$ said:


> Your a bad boy, Tom.....lol, hahaha


oops i see....my bad. wife sent me the pic today....


----------



## Shad Rap (Nov 10, 2010)

.


----------



## Shad Rap (Nov 10, 2010)

Fishballz said:


> Question.. This was the first year we are growing tomato's. Mostly Roma's we had about 4 plants with 60+ total tomato's on them. Woke up this morning to about 15 tomato's. What eats 45 tomato's in a night??? I am thinking raccoon. Any thoughts
> 
> Sent from my moto g(7) play using Tapatalk


Ground hogs.


----------



## Shad Rap (Nov 10, 2010)

Bluefinn said:


> Groundhogs are a daylight animal. They can sure do some damage. If they are getting them overnight must be *****. Unless deer can get in there?


Nope...they're a night animal too...they'll strip tomato plants at night...believe me...I thought the same thing til I caught them red handed...or should I say 'tomato' handed...


----------



## Shad Rap (Nov 10, 2010)

$diesel$ said:


> My son had that problem last year, Fishballz. Turned out to be a family of groundhogs from under his neighbors shed. He lives in town so he couldn't shoot them or poison them because of all the dogs in his area.


Yep...they don't normally bother tomato plants but if they live nearby they'll strip em at night...especially if pets are involved.


----------



## $diesel$ (Aug 3, 2018)

I respectfully disagree, Bluefinn. I've seen them come out and into his garden 10 minutes before total dark. Their opertunistic critters. Believe me or not, i've seen them sitting 10-12 feet up in a Mullberry tree making a pig of themselves.


----------



## Workingman (Jan 21, 2016)




----------



## garhtr (Jan 12, 2009)

I'm thinking groundhog also, 
I've got two families of ***** and a pair of boar ***** that pass through my garden every evening, I can't grow sweet corn but they have never bothered anything else.
Good luck !


----------



## Bluefinn (Jan 26, 2007)

$diesel$ said:


> I respectfully disagree, Bluefinn. I've seen them come out and into his garden 10 minutes before total dark. Their opertunistic critters. Believe me or not, i've seen them sitting 10-12 feet up in a Mullberry tree making a pig of themselves.


Learn something new every day. I don't have them around my house, thank God.


----------



## JamesF (May 20, 2016)

I too,have seen groundhogs up in trees, not many, but a few times.


----------



## Perch N' Crappie (Nov 12, 2013)

Been crazy lately. Have 3 plants. 1 cherry, 1 grape, 1 "bonnies best". Had to give some away and made salsa with the rest... after we had some killer blt's


----------



## Fishballz (Aug 15, 2015)

Thanks for the feedback guys. I'm probably leaning towards groundhogs after seeing all the replies. Just saw a younger one in the backyard a few days ago so there are probably more around. So frustrating, we could not believe the amount of tomato's we had prior to that happening

Sent from my moto g(7) play using Tapatalk


----------



## hageman.2 (Jan 8, 2008)

Fishballz said:


> Thanks for the feedback guys. I'm probably leaning towards groundhogs after seeing all the replies. Just saw a younger one in the backyard a few days ago so there are probably more around. So frustrating, we could not believe the amount of tomato's we had prior to that happening
> 
> Sent from my moto g(7) play using Tapatalk


A big groundhog was the source of the problem for me too for. No tomatoes for 2 years. Last year, I solved the problem with a piece of sweet corn in front of my shed (in case the .22 bullet skipped off the ground after passing through it). No more problems this summer with missing tomatoes! It also climbed my young pear trees, breaking some small branches to steal my first crop. The late freeze eliminated the pear blossoms this year. Can't grow a bean- too many rabbits. Ate entire rows of young plants. Need a better fence. Next year....


----------



## Fishballz (Aug 15, 2015)

Yeah, I too have a ton of rabbits around here!! We also have grand plans for a big properly fenced in garden next year. It's too frustrating all the work these plants are to just see them get mowed by the animals. I can't take it anymore! It's bad enough with "regular" plants and flowers but even more frustrating for me when they get the fruits and vegetables!

Sent from my moto g(7) play using Tapatalk


----------



## $diesel$ (Aug 3, 2018)

Your missing some more great eating there, guys.
That .22 or a decent pellet gun can put them rabbits in the pot. Rabbits are fantastic table fare, trouble for me, we have very few in my neighborhood any more, i believe because of all the coyotes.
Trust me on this, start whacking them and give'm a taste.


----------



## BowBound (Dec 31, 2010)

Not the prettiest but......









Sent from my SM-N976U using Tapatalk


----------



## hageman.2 (Jan 8, 2008)

$diesel$ said:


> Your missing some more great eating there, guys.
> That .22 or a decent pellet gun can put them rabbits in the pot. Rabbits are fantastic table fare, trouble for me, we have very few in my neighborhood any more, i believe because of all the coyotes.
> Trust me on this, start whacking them and give'm a taste.


I will need to resort to Conibears, can't risk shooting too many times in town. With a lawn full of clover, I can't understand why they insist on my vegetables. Can't even think of trying cauliflower or broccoli- gone the first night. My hastily strung chicken wire fence isn't secure enough to deter them. Will double-down next year......


----------



## bassplayer (Sep 15, 2017)

$diesel$ said:


> Your missing some more great eating there, guys.
> That .22 or a decent pellet gun can put them rabbits in the pot. Rabbits are fantastic table fare, trouble for me, we have very few in my neighborhood any more, i believe because of all the coyotes.
> Trust me on this, start whacking them and give'm a taste.


Agreed, but don't forget about the young groundhogs, that's some mighty fine eatin' too!!


----------



## JamesF (May 20, 2016)

It's a good year for tomatoes;unfortunately, the same for the critters.


----------



## Hatchetman (Apr 13, 2004)

My plants are all dying. Planted Super Sonic's, never plant em again. Getting tomato's but not what I expected


----------



## JamesF (May 20, 2016)

Hatchetman said:


> My plants are all dying. Planted Super Sonic's, never plant em again. Getting tomato's but not what I expected


Once they get the blight; and any viruses, it's time to burn the soil. Or amend it and plant a cover crop for a few years. Mores so for Heirlooms.


----------



## boatnut (Nov 22, 2006)

I used this product this year. No more blossom end rot


----------



## Shad Rap (Nov 10, 2010)

boatnut said:


> I used this product this year. No more blossom end rot
> View attachment 371401
> View attachment 371403
> View attachment 371405


I use the same brand product but neem oil...good stuff for keeping your plant and soil healthy...helps with multiple things.


----------



## fishmeister (Jul 29, 2004)

Beefsteak, black krim, and amish paste.


----------



## BowBound (Dec 31, 2010)

Black krimm is one of my favorite eater tomatoes , if u like a higher acid tomato u have to try them. They make delicious blts. 

Sent from my SM-N976U using Tapatalk


----------



## icebucketjohn (Dec 22, 2005)




----------



## Saugeye Tom (Oct 6, 2010)




----------



## ditchdigger (Feb 22, 2012)




----------



## Shad Rap (Nov 10, 2010)

ditchdigger said:


> View attachment 371739


Tomatoes with cottage cheese?..have to try that one.


----------



## ditchdigger (Feb 22, 2012)

Shad Rap said:


> Tomatoes with cottage cheese?..have to try that one.


My wife got me started! It’s actually delicious!


----------



## Shad Rap (Nov 10, 2010)

ditchdigger said:


> My wife got me started! It’s actually delicious!


My wife is a cottage cheese fan too.


----------



## JamesF (May 20, 2016)

Ice cold cottage cheese, can't beat that!


----------



## fishmeister (Jul 29, 2004)

Cottage cheese and tomatoes is my wife's favorite.


----------



## MagicMarker (Mar 19, 2017)




----------



## Lil' Rob (Apr 11, 2004)

This is an Oxheart...took on quite a different shape









Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Bluefinn (Jan 26, 2007)

Lil' Rob said:


> This is an Oxheart...took on quite a different shape
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Boy, do I have a girl for you!

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## Shad Rap (Nov 10, 2010)

Bluefinn said:


> Boy, do I have a girl for you!
> View attachment 372429


Baby got back...or front, whatever way you wanna look at it...


----------



## Lil' Rob (Apr 11, 2004)

Too late...









Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Burkcarp1 (Dec 24, 2016)

forgot to add these are off of 1 plant


----------



## JamesF (May 20, 2016)

Have any of you, noticed your tomatoes are thick skinned? The cracking is from the lack of rain. Many years ago my dad and I, belonged to a small group of gardener's, on the back side of Stark County Fair Grounds. Some one set up a pump with a timer, we were in a drought at the time. Everyone had a couple of tomato plants at their house, as we did too. We all noticed that our tomatoes were cracking. One elderly man, told us, it was from the city water and the lack of rain. I planted the wrong tomatoes, or mislabeled, the only ones that are juicy are the yellow ones. I was a little hasty to get them in. I might try to start next year's from seed. Just need find some good seeds. Heirlooms are kind of tough to find a good strain. I know the plants in backyard determinate, only about knee high. I forced the others, by severe pruning. Bottom leaves started turning yellow. Plus I gave them some calcium. Been a weird year for sure.


----------



## yonderfishin (Apr 9, 2006)

Ive had only 3 ripe tomatoes so far but the plants are loaded with green ones. Ive been having fried green tomatoes a lot lately.


----------



## boatnut (Nov 22, 2006)

I eat cottage cheese with a tomato just about every day for lunch as long as I'm getting 'maters off my plants. Love BLT's too.


----------



## $diesel$ (Aug 3, 2018)

JamesF said:


> Have any of you, noticed your tomatoes are thick skinned? The cracking is from the lack of rain. Many years ago my dad and I, belonged to a small group of gardener's, on the back side of Stark County Fair Grounds. Some one set up a pump with a timer, we were in a drought at the time. Everyone had a couple of tomato plants at their house, as we did too. We all noticed that our tomatoes were cracking. One elderly man, told us, it was from the city water and the lack of rain. I planted the wrong tomatoes, or mislabeled, the only ones that are juicy are the yellow ones. I was a little hasty to get them in. I might try to start next year's from seed. Just need find some good seeds. Heirlooms are kind of tough to find a good strain. I know the plants in backyard determinate, only about knee high. I forced the others, by severe pruning. Bottom leaves started turning yellow. Plus I gave them some calcium. Been a weird year for sure.


James, I buy all my tomato seed from Baker Creek Heirloom Seeds.
I have nothing bad to say about these folks as their seeds grow well and the taste is very good.
Give them a try, you won't be disapointed.


----------



## JamesF (May 20, 2016)

Thank you. I have a very good grow light, in fact I two. One for seeding/seedlings. The other for growth, before planting. One of our neighbors, grows indoors. You name it they grow it. Veggies and flowers. He gave me his first light set up. So, now I can start from scratch.


----------



## $diesel$ (Aug 3, 2018)

Good luck with it, my friend.


----------



## JamesF (May 20, 2016)

Years ago I used a plain fluorescent light. It worked ok, but the spectrum of light was weak. Now with all the new lights, I think it will be better. I have a window that I will use for an indoor greenhouse. I'm going to try a different area, and build up the soil. I've been going at it all wrong with the clay soil.


----------



## ress (Jan 1, 2008)

Burky you got to pick at least every other day.Lol

Sent from my LGLS990 using Tapatalk


----------



## Burkcarp1 (Dec 24, 2016)

ress said:


> Burky you got to pick at least every other day.Lol
> 
> Sent from my LGLS990 using Tapatalk


I wasn’t home


----------



## $diesel$ (Aug 3, 2018)

JamesF said:


> Years ago I used a plain fluorescent light. It worked ok, but the spectrum of light was weak. Now with all the new lights, I think it will be better. I have a window that I will use for an indoor greenhouse. I'm going to try a different area, and build up the soil. I've been going at it all wrong with the clay soil.


Along with your soil amending process, till as much sand into as you can. That helped my garden immensely, especially with your root plants, garlic, potatoes, carrots, etc.


----------



## Hatchetman (Apr 13, 2004)

Burkcarp1 said:


> I wasn’t home



Sherm probably took a bunch with him to go with the fillets you gave him....


----------



## $diesel$ (Aug 3, 2018)

FINALLY!!!
Got my first red ones yesterday.


----------



## Lewzer (Apr 5, 2004)

You set up that cleaning table for 3 tomatoes?!!! 
I stopped by and spoke to my Amish guy yesterday. Going to pick up my six 5 gal buckets of tomatoes Saturday morning. With what I grew will be making sauce and salsa this weekend. $30 for the 6 buckets. Will take him a few bags of walleye too.


----------



## kycreek (May 31, 2006)

Yesterday's haul


----------



## Sgirl (May 26, 2018)

undertaker said:


> View attachment 370501
> 
> I found this guy on one of my tomatoe plants today


Best to get that under control quickly. Can strip whole plant in a couple of days. Seven dust works well. Try to pick off as many as you can find and smash them.


----------



## Hatchetman (Apr 13, 2004)

Sgirl said:


> Best to get that under control quickly. Can strip whole plant in a couple of days. Seven dust works well. Try to pick off as many as you can find and smash them.



Didn't check my plants for about 3 days, they destroyed em....


----------



## JamesF (May 20, 2016)

Hatchetman said:


> Didn't check my plants for about 3 days, they destroyed em....


I really hate it when things like this happen. My biggest mistake, was not getting my tomato plants early. I ended up with determinate plants. They all came in at once, and have a tough skin and aren't juicy. I won't be giving them any of my business. Even though its been a tough year, that's not a reason to wrongly label vegetable plants intentionally. I talked with them about this, and I wasn't the only person who was deceived by this. A few other people were present at the time, and one woman also voiced her disappointment; she said that all of the tomato plants were from the same place, and saying that just because it takes a little more work and time to start the favorites, doesn't mean that because you got a big discount on these, that you should have told your customers about this. I was floored! As I was about to leave, she told me where the plants came from. I told her that I am going to start my own, next year. I asked her if she would like some, because, I can start some extras, as I only need four plants. I gave her my number, in case she wanted some. She offered me some cuttings for next spring. She showed me some pics of her garden. It's gorgeous and has plenty of what I have been looking for. I guess, one bad thing can turn into a good find.


----------



## c. j. stone (Sep 24, 2006)

undertaker said:


> View attachment 370501
> 
> I found this guy on one of my tomatoe plants today


Those supposedly morf into a beautiful moth! I toss them into the farmers bean fueld next door!(psss-don't tell him!)


----------



## c. j. stone (Sep 24, 2006)

Here's a couple of my(little!) beauties! Disappointing from my "failed" first straw bale garden(see thread in Garden Forum.). That's a quarter, not a silver dollar. One of these carefully sliced into four pieces will easily fit flat on a piece of bread for a sandwich. They're Not cherry tomatoes but off Big Boy/Early Girl plants(supposedly)! But damn, are they tasty"!!


----------



## Sgirl (May 26, 2018)

Sgirl said:


> Best to get that under control quickly. Can strip whole plant in a couple of days. Seven dust works well. Try to pick off as many as you can find and smash them.


So sorry to hear that. I have had a few years of fighting them off. Seems like once you see them then the battle is on. : (


----------



## c. j. stone (Sep 24, 2006)

Lewzer said:


> Will take him a few bags of walleye too.


Where you gonna get those??
(He likely has a 4x6 ft chest freezer "full of fish" already anyways!!)


----------



## Lewzer (Apr 5, 2004)

Out of my garage freezer. 

He’s an Amish guy. No electric (no freezer) and no way to get to a walleye lake or reservoir. Plus, he’s too busy farming and supporting his many kids to have time to fish.


----------



## Sgirl (May 26, 2018)

Saugeye Tom said:


> View attachment 371687
> View attachment 371689



My my... those sure look good!


----------



## Shad Rap (Nov 10, 2010)

c. j. stone said:


> Those supposedly morf into a beautiful moth! I toss them into the farmers bean fueld next door!(psss-don't tell him!)


They do...a Hummingbird Moth...they are pretty cool...but the worms aren't.


----------



## Saugeye Tom (Oct 6, 2010)

Sgirl said:


> My my... those sure look good!


Lol. Yup. They were


----------

